# Introducing Windblade



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

:yellow pied:

Well, I went and did it again. Got myself another tiel  This time I got a cockatiel from a lady here in the city that is desperately trying to find homes for her flock of 30 (you read that right, folks!). This lady was into rescueing and took in cockatiels. Had them in an aviary where they could come in and out at will from indoors and outdoors. They were fed the best food, and were very much loved. Sadly, her home's foundation cracked and she has to move into an apartment while they fix her home. Of course, she can't bring the birds with her. I heard about this lady from the parrot club and decided to bring someone home. 

Meet Windblade. She's a minimum of 13 years old and was picked on by the boys in the aviary so she's looking a bit beat up. The rescue lady and I feel that with some time and love her feathers will grow back. 

Windblade 2 by vampiric_conure, on Flickr


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww, what a sweetie.  Good on you for taking her in!


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Gorgeous little girl... (or woman  ) I really respect you for taking her in!


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Awwww Windblade is a cutie!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh I saw this on FB. I read your post (I was going to comment but can't remember if I did).

Good job! Windblade is very lucky


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

That's a lot of birds the lady had. Glad you're helping her out. I'm sure Windblade will be looking great in no time!


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone  She's currently is very skittish, but is slowly fitting in. Every so often she makes a squeak that says 'I'm here!' when the other birds are on a tangent.


----------



## F0RSAK3N (Sep 22, 2014)

I love it when they make those little attention seeking squeaks.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Aren't they the cutest when they squeak? Windblade is very very quiet, so you barely know she's alive sometimes until she moved and bags into a toy. Then there's the 'squeak?' when she wants to know what's going on, LOL!


----------



## onyx (Oct 1, 2014)

Can I just mention my appreciation for all the offbeat Transformers names?


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Was that meant to be a Transfomers reference? Windblade is kinda new so outside of the fandom I don't expect many to know her.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

What a lovely little lady...I know she'll do wonderfully with you. THANK YOU for giving her a home. <3


----------



## SovereignGrace (Oct 24, 2014)

What a beauty, bless your heart for taking her in.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on taking her in,she is a cutie.Glad to read that she is starting to settle . All the best X x


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

slugabed said:


> Was that meant to be a Transfomers reference? Windblade is kinda new so outside of the fandom I don't expect many to know her.


Yeppers  I love the name and as she's a hen and I generally name most of my birds after transformers, I figured Windblade would be a good fit .


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome! I'm not a big toy collector at all but Windblade is one of the few toys I've got. ^_^


----------

